# do you/don't you find chubbier NOT obease women attractive why/why not?



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

DanseMacabre said:


> *I don't know cause I'm not attracted to girls. But I gotta say this - move back to Tennessee, it sounds good xD *


Don't forget Mississippi or Alabama!:tongue:

I don't find obese women attractive, but I know several acquaintances who are "big," and are really nice people. But I think what's on the inside counts more than what is on the outside, but that's just me.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice slowpoke. I agree. Lane Bryant women are gorgeous.

JoLene, sorry you are in NY where people are more superficial and influenced by the media to believe super model bodies are the way to go. You're beautiful just the way you are and you shouldn't take it personally that you aren't getting hit on there.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Aerorobyn said:


> But seriously, I personally find a lot of the prettiest girls to be the chubbier ones/ones with more meat on their bones. I hope this doesn't make me a hypocrite though, because even though I usually find them to be very pretty, I refuse to allow myself to be one... even though I feel that I am right now, but that will all change in good time. roud:


It sounds like NYC has impossibly high stds with physicality. It would scare me & destroy my fragile ego living there! 

Aerorobyn, I totally relate to this mentality. I was just looking at Beyonce performing on Tyra, looking very voluptuous, kind of solid, and pretty. I actually envied how comfortable she looked with her weight. I am not that happy unless I am at the 21-21.5 BMI, currently I am 23.7 BMI.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't actually live in NYC,I know it's impossible to think of NY as an actual state but yeah I live in the big state part 
and no I have not touched a cow and do not live on a farm and no it is not 'upstate' hahah


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Okay and now I want to know if I'm considered like obease or chubby? I see myself as chubby NOT huge.










I weigh the same as this maybe about three pounds more not enough to notice
and have no more piercings or bad colored hair :X


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm attracted to women that are BIG and FAT in the brains department.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Calvaire said:


> Okay and now I want to know if I'm considered like obease or chubby? I see myself as chubby NOT huge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not obese at all imo. 
Look up your BMI and see what that describes you as if you want to be accurate.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Calvaire said:


> Okay and now I want to know if I'm considered like obease or chubby? I see myself as chubby NOT huge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look potentially cute to me. But I'd have to know you to get more of your "vibe".


----------



## AllintheMind11 (Jul 7, 2010)

I love curves!

But I guess I could say I have my limits


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> The dirty little secret: Men prefer women with some weight on them.
> 
> Anyone see the "banned" Layne Bryant Lingerie ad? The model is very beautiful but definitely is carrying weight. You don't see any more flesh than you would at a gym, but somehow in this context it's boner-inducing enough to get the ad banned from FOX of all places. The truth that comes out is that a luxuriant belly, full hips, and a slight sway to the breasts combined with a welcoming fullness to the face makes men think of the woman as a rich, fertile field that needs plowing. Schwinnggg!
> 
> So yeah, I like beautiful women. Usually this means voluptuous ones.


Woohoo! For boobs and butts! I wear a 38DD and have 28 inch waist and 38 inch hips, and for years I tried to diet and change the way my body was, but we are women and we are suppose to have boobs and butts. I wear a size 6-8 and not a 0 or 2, and that's okay as slowpoke68 is right men love and I say love more meat on the bones. Embrace who you are and don't let anyone tell you who you are.


----------



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)

Crystal Renn is like the top plus size model now. She used to be skeletal thin but always kept getting told to lose weight. She gained weight, and I think she looks better for it. I've always liked the pin up models of the 1950s with curves.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

If men aren't hitting on you, don't worry about it. Do you want to be with someone who is hitting on you solely because of the way you look? You are beautiful. And no, I don't think you're obese. I don't even know what chubby really constitutes either, but you're healthy looking.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

kiwigrl said:


> You're not obese at all imo.
> Look up your BMI and see what that describes you as if you want to be accurate.



Whilst I agree that she's nowhere near obese, I think the BMI is very inaccurate because it assumes that any excess weight is fat - according to the BMI I'm obese, whilst in reality I'm probably a stone or two overweight with some of that due to muscles.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm chubby, but not fat. I don't have problem getting guys, although I'm very selective in choosing date mates due to my religious belief. I haven't heard any date mates complain about my chubby cheeks. Some times they even like to sneaks and pinches my cheeks whenever I make specific expressions that show off my chubby-ness. LOL

Accept yourself first, then people will start to accept you for who you are. :happy:


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> Haha I mostly wanted to post here because I live in Texas, but I just got back from two months in NYC. And you know what I noticed? My self-confidence in NYC decreased quite a bit, and I felt so horribly fat over there. It was like nobody checked me out or noticed me! But I've been back in Texas for a week now, and I've already gotten some good looks. So, *shrug* I don't know. Just find a southern man and then drag him to NYC with ya! :tongue:


Hey, I was checking you out the entire time!

. . . Wait, does that make me nobody? 

:crying:


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm a little on the chubby side. I mean, I'm not wearing Layne Bryant, but I've noticed that even in South Florida (Miami- Palm Beach), guys just like huge boobs. If I'm walking with a skinny friend, they check out my boobs. I have noticed that younger guys don't appreciate curves as much (at my University anyway), but once they hit about 25 they tend to appreciate a more womanly looking body. My mom is skinny and she always used to tell me, chubby girls have the prettiest faces. lol. I've gotten myself skinny, don't get me wrong. I was in the Air Force and then I dated a guy who wanted me to be a size 0 (which was physically impossible. I've got hips and an ass too!) so I had very little body fat and I didn't get any more attention than what I get now... 

I think that confidence has a lot to do with it. I've always taken pride in who I was and maintained a clean, well kept appearance no matter what size I've been. That's something everyone can appreciate!


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne (Nov 27, 2009)

kiwigrl said:


> You're not obese at all imo.
> Look up your BMI and see what that describes you as if you want to be accurate.


I'm not sure I would trust the BMI. There have been multiple articles that state how flawed the BMI is because it doesn't take certain factors (like muscle) into account. Under that system I am currently classified as severely obese. I mean I'm a bit on the big side myself but I think it's a little (understatement) absurd to see that the BMI of basketball and football players are classified as obese under that weird system.

Sorry to go into a tangent. But to answer your question, my strongest crushes were on those who had a little somethin' extra on them :blushed:


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Euphoric Nocturne said:


> I'm not sure I would trust the BMI. There have been multiple articles that state how flawed the BMI is because it doesn't take certain factors (like muscle) into account. Under that system I am currently classified as severely obese. I mean I'm a bit on the big side myself but I think it's a little (understatement) absurd to see that the BMI of basketball and football players are classified as obese under that weird system.
> 
> Sorry to go into a tangent. But to answer your question, my strongest crushes were on those who had a little somethin' extra on them :blushed:


I really don't believe in the BMI system at all,my mom is about 150 and is a size six and according to the BMI she's suppose to be 115 she would look horrible at 115 and honestly some of the numbers they give are so UNREALISTC for body types they don't take account of body shapes just height and age which is hilarious seeing as someone of same body heights could have different shapes and still weigh the exact same but look different one might even look overweight while the other skinny.

I forgot to mention that personally I actually LOVE having an ass and thighs,I love my thighs really
when I see little thighs or girls with a space between their thighs it honestly looks so unattractive to me.
No offense to anyone.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I just like girls to be fit and healthy. It's more of a lifestyle thing. I love camping hiking etc. so I want to know the girl is at least physically able to do that and that she is willing to take care of herself to live longer. I want to be healthy too, and you pick up habits of those you're around. I want to be able to take my family backpacking, canoeing, and it's harder for overweight people to do those activities, not too mention more prone to accidents and harder to facilitate rescues/medical attention in the back-country for'em. I used to obese very obese when I was 14/15 I decided that the best years of my life were coming up and like hell am I going to waste them sitting on the couch being fat, I want live, enjoy adventurous activities and not be a weak link on them. Not too mention, I do prefer fitter women and I'm not going to be hypocrite and expect her to keep herself fit and healthy while I'm fat and in poor physical condition. I'm not skinny, nor do I have straight up 6 pack, but I am fit and you can see some definition, my six pack has a pillow top. The other reason for me keeping fit is I wanted to be a sexy beast, major catch, a omg, you're a, etc. wow, and just really be the dream guy for a girl, and last time I checked they weren't overweight, lol Attraction to physically fit individuals is natural selection, fit people live longer and have a lower chance of sickness. If you want raise off spring those two things are important for success. That's ultimately why I am attracted to thinner, fitter girls, of course I read their personality by it some too, they way they keep themselves gives me an ideal on how compatible we will be personality and perspective wise. I guess if they look like they would enjoy a doing a ropes course and have fun with the challenges in a laid back way, I'm good. That's hard to tell body wise so I go with good personality(body language) and healthy body(whatever that maybe for them).


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Calvaire said:


> when I see little thighs or girls with a space between their thighs it honestly looks so unattractive to me.
> No offense to anyone.


Lol, I find that little space to be very sexy, lol I actually want to lose some mass in my thighs they're huge, they touch, and they're nearly all muscle, it's sort of weird looking to me. They're like 4 or 5 inches of circumference more than my neck. I attribute it to my slow running speed, too much bulk and power.

I agree BMI is a croak, I got a scale that does body fat percentage, not totally accurate but close enough and better then BMI, I'm 5'10" 183 and 25% body fat. I have fair bit of muscle so it's a rough estimate. I want to hit 15% before I'm 22, I'm thinking 160lb will do it..


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

As long as you are not 90% body fat you are in the clear. After that you are probbably a Hutt. Not pizza, Jabba.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok, well for me the BMI does work I think. Maybe it's made for medium build people. The other thing I have gone by is that weight watchers has a healthy weight "range". I figure that the higher number is for a larger/solid build, the lowest is for a petite/small build and the middle of the two is where I think I should be. That puts me into a weight that I know suits me, I am not thin and not fat, but curvy.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Calvaire said:


> Being a chubbier girl(look at my profile pitctures) I'm curious about this in my expierence most guys DON'T find chubbier women attractive,which I really never understood.
> If you do find them attractive then where do you live? do others where you live feel mostly the same way?
> I ask that because when I was in Tenessee I got hit on A LOT and I also saw a lot of chubbier women with skinnier taller good looking men,but in New York where I live it is RARE to see basically never happens.
> Also do you think that chubbier women should only be with bigger men?
> ...


No, not at all. I like women whom are very trim and fit.


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

I think it's partly a cultural thing... In France, most people are skinny or slim, because of the lifestyle and eating habits.

I've heard people from the UK, Ireland, Belgium and Germany who are staying here complain that they're considered "average" or even slim in their countries, whereas in France they're considered to be overweight.
Or another example: I was in an Esprit clothes shop today, and I noticed that the clothes were labelled one size higher in French (for example UK & German S was M in French, UK XS was S, etc.)
And to find clothes larger than 44 (16 UK size, 14 US size , XL) you usually have to go to a specialised shop.

I wish growing up here didn't have that effect on me, but it did. I'm used to people being slim, and I'm often quite shocked when I go back to Ireland and notice that everyone is quite a bit heavier.

There are of course heavier people in France, and I think it must be really hard for them. People tend to stare - not out of nastiness, but because it's an unusual sight. Obesity is on the rise here though, because of changing habits (more fast food eating, snacking, etc).


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

Curvy and fullfigured women are beautiful.

Do not let the superficial standards of a few others take a toll on your self confidence.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

This is healthy.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> This is healthy.


This is amazing, who is that?


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

It's the ideal woman according to alot of people... Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> It's the ideal woman according to alot of people... Marilyn Monroe.


That is Marilyn Monroe. I didn't recognize her.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Honestly yeah, I'd rather have a girl a bit bigger than thinner - it does look much healthier to me. It creeps me out when bones are all sticking out and stuff, and especially when girls have that thing where they're so thin, their ribcage is sticking out, you know, the "fishguts" thing? Ewwww... :sad:


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> That is Marilyn Monroe. I didn't recognize her.


Yes, if she hit the scene today she'd go straight to being a Jenny Craig spokesmodel . . . in the "before" stage. Sad, really.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Calvaire said:


> Being a chubbier girl(look at my profile pitctures) I'm curious about this in my expierence most guys DON'T find chubbier women attractive,which I really never understood.
> If you do find them attractive then where do you live? do others where you live feel mostly the same way?
> I ask that because when I was in Tenessee I got hit on A LOT and I also saw a lot of chubbier women with skinnier taller good looking men,but in New York where I live it is RARE to see basically never happens.
> Also do you think that chubbier women should only be with bigger men?
> ...


 
I can't answer for men, but I can answer as a queer female. 

I also have noticed this in the hetero comunity that most males prefer thin and or more boyish type figures in women. I happen to actually prefer and am attracted to rounder, softer women with curves. I am actually turned off by a too thin woman. I like the softness and feeling of holding a woman that is substantial. I also do not know of many other queer woman whom prefer thinner type of women, however I am sure they do exist. I guess I associate sexuality and being feminine with having curves. Give me a hearty woman any day over an overly thin one. Curves rock!


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

And the thing is that we all seem to have different ideas of what skinny/chubby actually are. If we all posted pics of those I bet the sizes would vary a far bit.

Btw, this is the Weight watchers height/weight range guide I was talking about. I think the American one with lbs allows for the person to be a little heavier because it said that my current weight was bang on but in this Australian chart I am slightly over (I think this one is more accurate for me).

http://www.weightwatchers.com.au/health/asm/calc_healthyweight.aspx


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Personally I find Mia tyler to be gorgeous  and she has SUCH sex appeal it's amazing.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

when i explain it to my friends i usually say"a real woman has meat on her bones,so she dosen't snap like a twig when i fuck her!":crazy:


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

It's the underweight ones I don't find attractive. Normal weight to chubby (but not obese) is hot.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

unleashthehounds said:


> Normal weight to chubby (but not obese) is hot.


This. I probably wouldn't want anyone beyond KrystRay's size.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Should I be flattered? lol.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes. You should.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

kiwigrl said:


> And the thing is that we all seem to have different ideas of what skinny/chubby actually are. If we all posted pics of those I bet the sizes would vary a far bit.
> 
> Btw, this is the Weight watchers height/weight range guide I was talking about. I think the American one with lbs allows for the person to be a little heavier because it said that my current weight was bang on but in this Australian chart I am slightly over (I think this one is more accurate for me).
> 
> WeightWatchers.com.au: Assessment - Healthy Weight Range Chart


*176 cm	62-77 kg*

Wow, I'm about 30kgs overweight according to that.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

kiwigrl said:


> And the thing is that we all seem to have different ideas of what skinny/chubby actually are. If we all posted pics of those I bet the sizes would vary a far bit.http://www.weightwatchers.com.au/health/asm/calc_healthyweight.aspx


Yes, -exactly-. Its like everyone is speaking a different language here, using terms like 'thin' and 'chubby' and we have no idea what it means to them. Plus, it also depends on how the individual being judged carries the weight. People gain it in different proportions, have different frames, muscle and bone density. Two people of the exact same height and weight will look very different.

I think that generally, people prefer someone who looks to be healthy - not too too thin, not too too overweight. "Average" takes up a vast range on the scale between underweight, and overweight (and I don't mean according to bmi exactly, as the flaws in it are widely known these days).

Of course our media is completely fucked, and has very strange beauty standards, which become less and less natural all the time - but I'm too tired to get into that whole spiel yet again, and no one listens anyway.

It's important to be healthy and feel good, whatever that means for -your- body.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> *176 cm 62-77 kg*
> 
> Wow, I'm about 30kgs overweight according to that.


I'm only 4 from being in the high end so it seems about about right.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

kiwigrl said:


> Btw, this is the Weight watchers height/weight range guide I was talking about. I think the American one with lbs allows for the person to be a little heavier because it said that my current weight was bang on but in this Australian chart I am slightly over (I think this one is more accurate for me).
> 
> WeightWatchers.com.au: Assessment - Healthy Weight Range Chart


Ah, yes.. this thing. I pass. Do I get.. a cookie? xD


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm going to be brave....


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

KrystRay said:


> I'm going to be brave....


Is that actually a picture of you? That's *hot*, and not even remotely "chubby" at all!


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah that's me in Puerto Rico about a month ago. I'm definitely considered to be on the curvier side.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

MannyP said:


> Is that actually a picture of you? That's *hot*, and not even remotely "chubby" at all!


 I agree, you goregous!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

KrystRay said:


> Yeah that's me in Puerto Rico about a month ago. I'm definitely considered to be on the curvier side.


You look healthy. That is a good thing.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

KrystRay said:


> I'm going to be brave....


Nice! IMO, this is what women's figures SHOULD look like. None of this skin and bones crap so many women strive for.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Curvy is probably the appropriate word, but curvy (from me at least) is a compliment.



Promethea said:


> You look healthy. That is a good thing.


Agreed. I don't want to go too overboard with the compliments, so I'll just say that that is what a woman is supposed to look like.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, these last couple of posts have inspired me to stop being afraid to eat pizza. A.. weight has been lifted. :crazy::tongue:


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Since when the hell have you been afraid to eat pizza?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

fn0rd said:


> Since when the hell have you been afraid to eat pizza?


Then who was joke! :O


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

It does seem to be a problem because I think probably would I consider chubby others might think to be obease..maybe
which makes me really sad,also the fact that people seem to think if you're bigger you are "unhealthy" I always find this to be funny because honestly I have a bigger body type I eat right,I excercise sometimes I'll admit obsessively does that mean I loose weight? No I pretty much maintatin the same weight is it a good weight as others see it? I guess not.
Do I like it? Yes does that even matter? Somewhat.


I also just found this article which made me really joyful
Size 16s are the happiest | News.com.au

Personally I am a size US 16 sometimes 18 it varies for clothing brands here's some size 16 models I find them chubby not HUGE.

















(I look more like her since she's lacking in the boob dept. too )


















and a size 18 Model


















Also I should probably mention I'm only 5'5


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Whilst I agree that she's nowhere near obese, I think the BMI is very inaccurate because it assumes that any excess weight is fat - according to the BMI I'm obese, whilst in reality I'm probably a stone or two overweight with some of that due to muscles.


I totally agree, I got obese and I'm about 160 pounds for sixteen, and I work out. I go by if I feel like I'm gaining to much weight.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Then who was joke! :O


magnets... how the #$%# do they work?


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

The women you showed all look attractive to me. Then again, they're all models (even if they are "plus-size") and those pictures are likely touched up after the fact as well.

As long as you feel healthy and in shape, that's really all that should matter. (IMO)


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Calvaire said:


> It does seem to be a problem because I think probably would I consider chubby others might think to be obease..maybe
> which makes me really sad,also the fact that people seem to think if you're bigger you are "unhealthy" I always find this to be funny because honestly I have a bigger body type I eat right,I excercise sometimes I'll admit obsessively does that mean I loose weight? No I pretty much maintatin the same weight is it a good weight as others see it? I guess not.
> Do I like it? Yes does that even matter? Somewhat.
> 
> ...


The problem is in the distorted images of femininity sold to us by the media. -That- is unhealthy.

The women in the photos that you shared do not look unhealthy. I couldn't see a doctor telling any of them that they should lose weight. From what I can see, they appear to be a healthy weight for their frames. They probably exercise, eat well, and feel fit. And in the photos that I have seen of you, I wouldn't think that you need to worry either. You are gorgeous. 

There are three general body types (and combinations of the three): Mesomorph, ectomorph, and endomorph. Meso is the type with natural muscle, who can be a lazy ass and still look pretty 'fit,' ectomorph is naturally thin, and can get by without dieting and exercise, and still look very thin, and then there's the endomorph, who can work out regularly, and still appear a bit softer and curvier. 

The thing is, though the other two may _appear _to be more fit, the endo who works out more -is- more fit, in the scenario that I provided. This is why I stress that your health depends a lot on your individual body type. And there are enough people in the world who aren't stupid enough to buy into the cultural standard of our time, which seems to find only two of these three body types ideal. Many of the guys in this thread have expressed that they are more attracted to a more endomorphic type (krystray and several other examples). Surely they aren't too much of a minority.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

^^ - And once again Promethea says everything I wanted to say in my previous post but couldn't phrase correctly.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

It's funny. My mom is absolutely gorgeous and she's always told me that if I ever wanted to get married, I had better get down to 125lbs and stay there. The fittest I've ever been was in the Air Force and I was a good 140lbs. I'm 5'4 1/2, so I really don't think I'll ever get there. And I'm ok with that. My frame doesn't look good without some body fat on it. Regardless, I love to cook, so I love to eat. I'm still going to the gym today though. lol.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> It's funny. My mom is absolutely gorgeous and she's always told me that if I ever wanted to get married, I had better get down to 125lbs and stay there. The fittest I've ever been was in the Air Force and I was a good 140lbs. I'm 5'4 1/2, so I really don't think I'll ever get there. And I'm ok with that. My frame doesn't look good without some body fat on it. Regardless, I love to cook, so I love to eat. I'm still going to the gym today though. lol.


 thats exactily what it's about. have a reasonable life style:exercise a bit and don't eat a bunch of unhealthy crap and however much you weigh is however much you weigh. some people are gonig to be bigger and some smaller.i'm naturally skinny i eat normally and i gofor walks and stuff but i'm still skinny. what i'm trying to say is people should look natural!


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm gonna be a bitch here tongue and say that I do strongly prefer skinny women. BUT that is just my personal preference...not anything against larger women. For men; I generally prefer them larger...I'm not into skinny guys.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

KrystRay said:


> It's funny. My mom is absolutely gorgeous and she's always told me that if I ever wanted to get married, I had better get down to 125lbs and stay there. The fittest I've ever been was in the Air Force and I was a good 140lbs. I'm 5'4 1/2, so I really don't think I'll ever get there. And I'm ok with that. My frame doesn't look good without some body fat on it. Regardless, I love to cook, so I love to eat. I'm still going to the gym today though. lol.


I've read that many men are predisposed to prefer curvy to skinny for evolutionary reasons (skinny=malnourished and possibly unable to reproduce) I think the pressure to be thin comes from other women who can be very competitive. The images from the media don't help.


----------



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)

Stephenie Meyer , writer of the Twilight books , she's curvy , and still a beauty.


----------



## 7wonders (Apr 8, 2010)

I think all men prefer different things. I am 5'4" and probably 30-40lbs overweight but not obese. My husband is probably 20lbs lighter than I am (and he is HOT if I do say so myself, he totally outscores me in the looks area but I win in the brains area). Whatever, he digs me the way I am. When we were getting ready to go on vacation I said I wanted to lose 30lbs and he actually got mad. He wants me to be happy but he wants a big old butt too, he says. He says about skinny girls "Have you ever tried laying on top of a skeleton?"

I am definitely healthy...I hike, camp, fish, swim, all that fun stuff. But I also like to eat what I want. It's about enjoying life to me. I have a physical every year and am pretty darn healthy. I do wish I could get rid of my kangaroo pouch from the kids, but I think short of plastic surgery I'm stuck there.

When I first started dating DH it was hard for me to understand that he would not only accept me for what I looked like but actually wanted me that way. I didn't believe him for a long time. The longer we were together, the more confident I became and viola...big old sexy me:tongue: 

The main thing is that I think everyone is different in what they are attracted to but I would say 80% is all about confidence! 

(btw we live in Nebraska and I am pretty average sized here...)


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

SaraBell said:


> I'm gonna be a bitch here tongue and say that I do strongly prefer skinny women. BUT that is just my personal preference...not anything against larger women. For men; I generally prefer them larger...I'm not into skinny guys.


well...at least there's one person here who isn't reinforcing all the self-hate i was made to have in middle school... ha

Being of the ectomorphic frame I have received very mixed reactions - some people say I'm way too thin (among other things), 
and some say I'm perfect - attitudes are always different in different places and among individuals.

I choose not to care much about what others say (though a compliment is always appreciated) and focus on what feels good for me.


Personally, I can't say I always prefer one type of body - chubby, slim, "average" -- what is attractive is a proportional weight to frame ratio, and an appearance of comfort in one's skin. It's very individual, really. I've dated people of all sizes. I have no problem with it. 

I think society creates a lot of anomalies with the standards that are in place (ie, unnaturally skinny Nicole Ritchie). 

Just be the way you are, and realize that it is beautiful


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

unleashthehounds said:


> I've read that many men are predisposed to prefer curvy to skinny for evolutionary reasons (skinny=malnourished and possibly unable to reproduce) I think the pressure to be thin comes from other women who can be very competitive. The images from the media don't help.


 
Yeah I have heard that too. I generally have the huge guys (tall and muscular-no roids) hit on me. But then again, I see a lot of them with toothpick sized girls... Usually the tatted and roided up ones. lol. At the same time, I think it might be for evolutionary reasons that I am attracted to bigger guys. That and I know they'll eat what I cook. I can't stand a man without an appetite!


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

phthalocyanine said:


> Being of the ectomorphic frame I have received very mixed reactions - some people say I'm way too thin (among other things),
> and some say I'm perfect - attitudes are always different in different places and among individuals.


I think this just reinforces the idea that there isn't one universal concept of beautiful. Even a skinny girl gets a range of responses. It's just that for some reason (media) that's been changed from a preference for skinny girls to being "normal".


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

It depends really. Heavier girls vary in looks, just like skinny girls. Some are beautiful and could easily look like actresses if they lost the weight (not saying they have to be thin or all actresses are). Some heavy girls...not so much. Personally I don't mind if a girl is a little overweight (like 5-25 lbs overweight or whatever their height/weight ratio is). Turns me on a little actually, gives me something to grab:blushed:


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I was going to reply and then I became fixated on the unicorn av.....


carry on.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> I'm going to be brave....



Oh geez-a-whiz . . . . . . 


I'll be in my bunk . . . . . 


:blushed:


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

KrystRay said:


> It's funny. My mom is absolutely gorgeous and she's always told me that if I ever wanted to get married, I had better get down to 125lbs and stay there. The fittest I've ever been was in the Air Force and I was a good 140lbs. I'm 5'4 1/2, so I really don't think I'll ever get there. And I'm ok with that. My frame doesn't look good without some body fat on it. Regardless, I love to cook, so I love to eat. I'm still going to the gym today though. lol.


Your mom sounds like mine, who has told me several times that I will never get a "man" and live a "happy" life unless I'm basically a stick figure. I think she is part of the reason I have such a poor perception of myself, and pretty much always have. The least I have ever weighed was 110lbs at 5'4", and people often said I looked anorexic then, but I honestly felt my best at that weight and am trying to get back to it now. 

But still, from your picture a few pages back, you're so beautiful! I would love to have a body like that!


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Aerorobyn said:


> Your mom sounds like mine, who has told me several times that I will never get a "man" and live a "happy" life unless I'm basically a stick figure. I think she is part of the reason I have such a poor perception of myself, and pretty much always have. The least I have ever weighed was 110lbs at 5'4", and people often said I looked anorexic then, but I honestly felt my best at that weight and am trying to get back to it now.
> 
> But still, from your picture a few pages back, you're so beautiful! I would love to have a body like that!


 
You are so sweet! Yeah, when I was younger it bothered me a little bit, but I've never really had a self-esteem issue. If anything, I've always thought a bit too much about myself (I'm really smart, so I didn't care so much about what I looked like). 110lbs is realllllly teeny. If your frame is small, go for it, but if you've got hips like me, people will start throwing cheeseburgers at you. 

Learn to love you for you and other people will follow suite. I've accepted long ago that I'll never get to that 125 mark. Hell, the skinniest I was before my boob job was 130. Good luck attaining that again!


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

L4NkYb said:


> Agreed. I don't want to go too overboard with the compliments, so I'll just say that that is what a woman is supposed to look like.


I'm taking this out of context, because I know you don't intend to infer that all woman *should* be curvy;

But I think this "unthinking" (not intentional) terminology like 'should', 'ought', 'supposed to' etal., should be taken out of discourse concerning people, and socialisation overall.

Because when looking at the assertion above, there are many ectomorphic individuals out there too, who are not pre disposed to being curvy. They are no less of a woman because of this. 

Again, I know you are not inferring this; you were merely stating your pov, just wanted to hijack this thread for the purpose of... well, hijacking the thread :laughing: I suppose body shapes are designed in a way to favour reproduction, but this does not mean that social attitudes have to be defined by evolutionary processes. We're capable of more complex thought, right? let's look beyond bodies being only valid because they are tools to attract a mate.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> Your mom sounds like mine, who has told me several times that I will never get a "man" and live a "happy" life unless I'm basically a stick figure. I think she is part of the reason I have such a poor perception of myself, and pretty much always have. The least I have ever weighed was 110lbs at 5'4", and people often said I looked anorexic then, but I honestly felt my best at that weight and am trying to get back to it now.
> 
> But still, from your picture a few pages back, you're so beautiful! I would love to have a body like that!


Oh please Aerorobyn, you're a very pretty girl. You'll get your man, trust me. And same to you Kryst Ray, you're gorgeous. To me, that's not obese/overweight at all. That's simply being at a good weight. Again, different weights for different body types.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, my problem isn't getting men to want to have sex with me. It's getting someone who I can put up with and vice versa. One of my friends told me last night that I have too many rules, for South Florida anyway. Everyone just wants to get laid and then see where things go. I won't even make out with them unless I can form some sort of respect for them after the second or third date. I pick up on motives pretty easily.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> I'm going to be brave....


You look great! And you're brave posting a bikini pic, I could never show my postnatal tummy on here.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

With so many talents you should be fighting crime KrystRay.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Nova said:


> I'm taking this out of context, because I know you don't intend to infer that all woman *should* be curvy...


So first I'm gonna be a jerk and point out that I would imply things and you would infer them.

The funny thing is I actually did pause before typing that line. Just so I'm clear, I'm not saying any one look or body type is beautiful or how someone should be, rather that someone should look like what their natural body type is.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Graice said:


> Chubby. Yes. Obese no. I don't know why...


Makes sense. One is healthy, the other isn't. Just like the difference between slender and anorexic.


----------



## sumaya3357 (Jul 6, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> I also happen to be a 36DD and I work out, so a lot of it is muscle weight. But there is something for everyone. We can't all look like we're 15 forever...


Ohh please don't reply to that douchbag mfer. You're beautiful and don't need to explain shit to anyone especially looser like that. 
BTW I'm also a 36DD. LOL that alone gives you some weight.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Selden said:


> Makes sense. One is healthy, the other isn't. Just like the difference between slender and anorexic.


Not necessarily comparable. People who have a larger frame, and a more endomorphic body type -can- technically be unhealthy when they simply look slender, way before they get to the point where they look anorexic, because their body type isn't meant to be even that thin. It's why I tell people that they should strive for a healthy weight for their body type. A very small percentage of the population can maintain a healthy lifestyle, and still look as thin as models and celebrities, yet its considered -the- way to be fit. Most people have to under-eat, exercise in excess, and then use dangerous diet products to look that way. To make matters worse, the examples that they go by, are all photos that have been airbrushed and edited to death, making that "perfect" look even less realistic.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Promethea said:


> Not necessarily comparable. People who have a larger frame, and a more endomorphic body type -can- technically be unhealthy when they simply look slender, way before they get to the point where they look anorexic, because their body type isn't meant to be even that thin. It's why I tell people that they should strive for a healthy weight for their body type. A very small percentage of the population can maintain a healthy lifestyle, and still look as thin as models and celebrities, yet its considered -the- way to be fit. Most people have to under-eat, exercise in excess, and then use dangerous diet products to look that way. To make matters worse, the examples that they go by, are all photos that have been airbrushed and edited to death, making that "perfect" look even less realistic.


To clarify, I didn't mean the frame/weight ratio. I'm talking about women (and men) who are really, really heavy and can loose the weight. It's not because I'm trying to say everyone needs to be thin, not at all (look at all of my previous posts:wink. However, being overweight can lead to diabetes, cancers, and all other health issues. It's not a good thing when it's that much weight. However, going to a doctor or a good dietitiancan can help clarify if someone's overweight or not.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Just to clear things up due to any misunderstandings, I have a great rack.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> Just to clear things up due to any misunderstandings, I have a great rack.


Lol, I think we've established that. :crazy:


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> Just to clear things up due to any misunderstandings, I have a great rack.


Yes, yes. You are a woman. You have breasts. Try to go past that at some point or clone yourself, so you can can do yourself, cause lets face it, no one on this planet has boobs like you. You are special. Very special.

P.S. not triing to anger any mods here , i respect your authorata and domination issues


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> P.S. not triing to anger any mods here , i respect your authorata and domination issues


I'm curious as to what these domination issues are exactly, and why you assume that the mods here have them. Can you please enlighten me?

The mods are actually here to keep the community clean, and help people on the forum. Perhaps the actual "issue" is between you, and some perceived authority.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Its a joke, relax. Domination is associated with authority, you are a moderator(equals authority).
I'm not dissing you, been here a short time. And i do not judge you for being into domination. :laughing:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> Just to clear things up due to any misunderstandings, I have a great rack.


lol, vanity at its best.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

HA! Nate, I was just going to comment on how I'm attracted to girls who look like me!!! I really am a little vain...


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> lol, vanity at its best.


Do not judge her sir, or i shall have to challange you to a duel. A pair like that has to be worshiped and talked about.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> HA! Nate, I was just going to comment on how I'm attracted to girls who look like me!!! I really am a little vain...


Yes, you are very vain. After seeing that sexy Victoria Secret style picture of you I can see why. Hell, I'd even let you tickle my pickle if you want to, lol. Oh and you like girls as well?

I just went from this

<-------3

To this......

<------------------------------------3

because of your comment. Thanks for making my day.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

krystray said:


> i'm going to be brave....


*hawtttttttttt!!*


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Do not judge her sir, or i shall have to challange you to a duel. A pair like that has to be worshiped and talked about.


To quote little Wayne......

"Show me my opponent"!


----------



## pacifythis (Jul 16, 2009)

I live in Alabama and I dig it when girls have a few extra pounds.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## saturnbug (Jan 11, 2010)

Calvaire said:


> Okay and now I want to know if I'm considered like obease or chubby? I see myself as chubby NOT huge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at your pictures and I think that you are so pretty.
But yeah, at my school you might get some shit for your size, because I live in Massachusetts and everyone is a size zero. I'm like a size 5 and people say I'm "curvy". People also assume that when you're bigger that you eat really unhealthy and you don't exercise. Can't be more untrue. Some people just have different bodies, and they naturally look the way they do! There are plenty of guys that will find girls like you attractive.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Well sure, people like different things. But you can not say that someone obese is an athlete. It is quite impossible to do certain core drills(push ups, especially advanced ones, pull ups etc), aswell as run without having a decent weight to height ratio.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> Well sure, people like different things. But you can not say that someone obese is an athlete. It is quite impossible to do certain core drills(push ups, especially advanced ones, pull ups etc), aswell as run without having a decent weight to height ratio.


 
Just like all black people steal and shoot others
or all hispanics are illegal citizens right?


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

So you are saying i am racist?
Hehe i know you are not, just please explain what you mean!


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> So you are saying i am racist?


No I'm pointing out that you shouldn't make generalzations about a group of people.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

I am not. I am saying if someone is obese, he can not function properly as an athlete(ofcourse this can bite me in the ass, since looks in sports do not equal ability, just look at weightlifters). What i am saying though, is yes, obesity is unhealthy and means(usually) that a person is not fit. Wanna prove me wrong? Try to complete the army PFT test. If you ace it i will humbly apologise.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> I am not. I am saying if someone is obese, he can not function properly as an athlete(ofcourse this can bite me in the as, since looks in sports do not equal ability, just look at weightlifters). What i am saying though, is yes, obesity is unhealthy and means(usually) that a person is not fit. Wanna prove me wrong? Try to complete the army PFT test. If you ace it i will humbly apologise.


 
Well first of all thanks for calling me obese even though I know I'm not.
Also there's a lot of people of ALL body types that are not "athletes"
not every person that looks to be healthy could pass an army test,that's pretty idiotic
to think so.
I also love that you said "he" automatically instead of thinking of women.
There are a lot of women that are not "athletically inclined" I know quite a few skinny girls that
can't run a half a mile.
You should never automatically judge someone.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Indeed. I am sorry for some asumptions. I agree that looks do not matter in athletic ability. But obesity is not about looks anymore. It limits your natural ability to move properly and to stabilise your body under stress.
And about you being obese, i can not judge that myself. Look at the body fat charts and your height to weight ratio and *you* decide. I am not triing to insult you at all, relax.


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

Calvaire, I'm afraid you don't look a healthy weight to me. If you have a BMI of more than 25, or a waist measurement of more than 32", or a waist-hip ratio of greater than or equal to 0.8, or more than 30% body fat, you need to lose weight.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I agree, fitness should be key. I hate it when people try to make out that it is ok to be fat, or overweight. Being over weight is the same as smoking just under a pack a day, obese is similar to smoking two or three packs a day, health wise. I don't want to someone to tell me its ok to smoke and down play the health risks, because I am addicted. (no I'm saying anyone is addicted to eating) I don't think it should be wrong to tell someone over weight that they could lose some pounds or should become healthier. Take it from someone who's been overweight, been obese actually, and felt first hand the liberation of shucking off the extra weight. People really don't understand how trapped they are in their bodies, I'll post a picture of me when I was fat, to prove I ain't lying or being a jerk here(actually only if you ask, I don't have a shirt on and yeah, jiggly...). I honestly would love to see an nation where this level of fitness was considered normal, now the activities shown are unhealthy but the fitness level is fricken' amazing. 





I can't come close to that, but it's a good example of what a human body can be at it's physical peak.

(btw, the smoking thing was just for argument, I'm not addicted)


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Antithesis said:


> Calvaire, I'm afraid you don't look a healthy weight to me. If you have a BMI of more than 25, or a waist measurement of more than 32", or a waist-hip ratio of greater than or equal to 0.8, or more than 30% body fat, you need to lose weight.



BULLSHIT! My waist is around 32ish and I'm 5'8 and 145 lbs. I am certainly NOT over weight. Calvaire is very TINY, and she's cute! You know nothing! Also, don't you think you're being a bit too harsh since you're a woman, you SHOULD know that were very insecure about our weight. Have some consideration for her feelings! Also. She doesn't "Look" That's so only looking at the surface, and wrongly doing so. It doesn't matter how a person LOOKS. I hate these assumptions.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

To be honest, i hated gym class and most sports activities untill about a year ago(i still hate most of the haha). So i know why most people have such contempt for it. I'm not sure to what extent insisting on physical fitness is beneficial to individuals, since we can never be sure our way is the correct way. To me, being in decent shape is quite important, but would never expect it from my woman, but i would probably not tolerate obesity. For me it is a sign of self respect to take care of your body to a certain extent. But as i said i could be completely off base here.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> To be honest, i hated gym class and most sports activities untill about a year ago(i still hate most of the haha). So i know why most people have such contempt for it. I'm not sure to what extent insisting on physical fitness is beneficial to individuals, since we can never be sure our way is the correct way. To me, being in decent shape is quite important, but would never expect it from my woman, but i would probably not tolerate obesity. For me it is a sign of self respect to take care of your body to a certain extent. But as i said i could be completely off base here.



One more time. She's not obese. Stop assuming.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

I didn't call anyone obese. Stop assuming.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Meak said:


> One more time. She's not obese. Stop assuming.


This is obese tho.









no denying that.

and nearly everyone can lose weight, I have friend who dropped from a 46 to a 30, in 18months, the dude looks great now, skinny than me,:dry: It's probably only around 1% of people who can't lose weight if they tried. You just gotta have a come hell or water, I'm losing weight even if it kills me attitude, and guess what it happens. just gotta put enough faith and action into it.


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

for technicalities: over 30% body fat is obese. Someone with 30% body fat probably looks very very normal- it just means that they are overweight and should probably lose a little for the sake of their health. Someone posted some plus size models and I guarantee they all are obese with over 30% body fat. You don't see old people who are really overweight. Just trying to make it clear that obese is over 30% body weight so you can still be attractive and obese at the same time.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Well my grandma was obese and lived past 84 .


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Well my grandma was obese and lived past 84 .


And yes, you do see old people who are over weight, in fact:

Overweight Older People Live Longer

Old people who are overweight live longer.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Quin Sabe said:


> This is obese tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When will some of you realize it's not about how a person looks. You can look 'fat' and be healthy. Seriously, it's not about if someone is skinnier than you. Damn.


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

live longer than people who are healthy weight or underweight? i find that study to be BS. Of course there are always exceptions to the rule.



I think it's great that people want to embrace their bodies and feel beautiful and confident no matter what size they are, but if you are unhealthy you might want to try and get healthy, all I am saying.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

DanseMacabre said:


> *I don't know cause I'm not attracted to girls. But I gotta say this - move back to Tennessee, it sounds good xD *



I'm too lazy to read through all of this thread, but it's always good to hear some appreciation for my home state.:crazy:

Anyway, I'm not one that really cares about body weight too much. Being slightly chubby is a slight plus in my book, but unless a girl's severely obese or skeletal, weight doesn't matter too much to me.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Frannyy said:


> live longer than people who are healthy weight or underweight? i find that study to be BS. Of course there are always exceptions to the rule.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's great that people want to embrace their bodies and feel beautiful and confident no matter what size they are, but if you are unhealthy you might want to try and get healthy, all I am saying.



The point of that is showing that overweight elders live longer than healthy weight, and especially underweight. My grandmother was short and had always been over weight. She was so sweet and happy and very healthy even if she was over weight. She lived to be 91 years old. Just died this February.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> I didn't call anyone obese. Stop assuming.


Oop, I read it wrong.


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

I mostly meant extrememly, unhealthy overweight persons, not a little overweight. being overweight does not always mean you are healthy [but most of the time- it does]. but being of normal weight does not always mean you are healthy either. I am not trying to say who is or isn't healthy. I am just trying to point out what some people here seem to be confused about, and that is obesity.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Frannyy said:


> I mostly meant extrememly, unhealthy overweight persons, not a little overweight. being overweight does not always mean you are healthy [but most of the time- it does]. but being of normal weight does not always mean you are healthy either. I am not trying to say who is or isn't healthy. I am just trying to point out what some people here seem to be confused about, and that is obesity.




Wouldn't extremely overweight be obesity? Or am I confused on this..


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Antithesis said:


> Calvaire, I'm afraid you don't look a healthy weight to me. If you have a BMI of more than 25, or a waist measurement of more than 32", or a waist-hip ratio of greater than or equal to 0.8, or more than 30% body fat, you need to lose weight.


You can have an opinion on whether or not you like a person's weight - but you can't judge it to be unhealthy from one photo this way. BMI doesn't take into account muscle mass, frame, and this waist measurement bullshit doesn't take that into account either. There is a plethora of literature online pointing out how its too general to be true for everyone. The body fat percentage part, I will give you, but I don't think _she _has over 30 percent body fat. 



Quin Sabe said:


> I agree, fitness should be key. I hate it when people try to make out that it is ok to be fat, or overweight. Being over weight is the same as smoking just under a pack a day, obese is similar to smoking two or three packs a day, health wise. I don't want to someone to tell me its ok to smoke and down play the health risks, because I am addicted. (no I'm saying anyone is addicted to eating) I don't think it should be wrong to tell someone over weight that they could lose some pounds or should become healthier. Take it from someone who's been overweight, been obese actually, and felt first hand the liberation of shucking off the extra weight. People really don't understand how trapped they are in their bodies, I'll post a picture of me when I was fat, to prove I ain't lying or being a jerk here(actually only if you ask, I don't have a shirt on and yeah, jiggly...). I honestly would love to see an nation where this level of fitness was considered normal, now the activities shown are unhealthy but the fitness level is fricken' amazing.
> YouTube - free running
> 
> I can't come close to that, but it's a good example of what a human body can be at it's physical peak.
> ...





mrscientist said:


> Wanna prove me wrong? Try to complete the army PFT test. If you ace it i will humbly apologise.


Its fine to go around having an unchecked opinion when it's not being directed at someone, to hurt their self-esteem, but when you open your mouth and talk about a teenage girls weight, you better at least have your facts correct when you sign up to look like a huge fucking asshole.

No, she is not obese. Yes, she works out and eats correctly. Not every "fit" person is going to be a size 4. You should have read my previous post: 

"There are three general body types (and combinations of the three): Mesomorph, ectomorph, and endomorph. Meso is the type with natural muscle, who can be a lazy ass and still look pretty 'fit,' ectomorph is naturally thin, and can get by without dieting and exercise, and still look very thin, and then there's the endomorph, who can work out regularly, and still appear a bit softer and curvier.

The thing is, though the other two may appear to be more fit, the endo who works out more -is- more fit, in the scenario that I provided. This is why I stress that your health depends a lot on your individual body type."

Now, does anyone else actually want to try to pick at this girl's weight? I'm disgusted by you people.


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

the medical definition of obesity is over 30% body fat. It is just a measure for people who are overweight to lose weight. it doesn't really say anything about the health of a person. thus, an obese person may or may not be perfectly healthy.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Try to complete the army PFT test. If you ace it i will humbly apologise.


Ok this obviously came out wrong. For this i apologise. It is not meant to insult anyone. I am triing to say, that you can not be obese and complete such tests due to limitations on your body by your weight. As i said in my post, that was i guess overlooked, I AM NOT SAYING THAT ANYONE IS OBESE. I do not know Calvaire, so i gave some pointers how to determine her ideal weight.

Promethea, you obviously know your biology, but in the end, having a high body fat means you are obese. It is defined medicaly. Its the same as having a low body fat. Is it healthy? SHould i do someting about it? Well, only you can decide.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> Ok this obviously came out wrong. For this i apologise. It is not meant to insult anyone. I am triing to say, that you can not be obese and complete such tests due to limitations on your body by your weight. As i said in my post, that was i guess overlooked, I AM NOT SAYING THAT ANYONE IS OBESE. I do not know Calvaire, so i gave some pointers how to determine her ideal weight.
> 
> Promethea, you obviously know your biology, but in the end, having a high body fat means you are obese. It is defined medicaly. Its the same as having a low body fat. Is it healthy? SHould i do someting about it? Well, only you can decide.


Did you miss the part of my post where I agreed with the body fat percentage bit? There is a point where one's body fat percentage is unhealthy. I agreed with that part. I am not going to agree with the other things pointed out that were wrong. Re-read it.

And I will not agree that Cavlier is at an unhealthy weight. This shits ridiculous.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Well ofcourse other methods are not as reliable(or at all). But when you quote me, it is nice to reply, no?


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm not picking at her weight, I was just saying that people should strive to use their bodies full potential in physical activities, like running, walking, cycling, jumping, climbing, dancing, etc. and yeah, I don't agree that people who significantly overweight be told that's ok, it's just their body. It will cause health issues and that's not something to glamorize. I'm not sure if the OP is or isn't skinny/fat/obese/a little chubby/ perfect weight/just a little extra cushion or ripped to the point that it would Arnold Schwarzenegger would cry. It doesn't really matter. If they are fit and active, and can handle their body weight in a jam, or accident, then it's fine with me. I really don't care if they are whatever weight as long as they know the pro and cons and do not believe in a sugar coated message. That goes with anything tho.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Quin Sabe said:


> I really don't care if they are whatever weight as long as they know the pro and cons and do not believe in a sugar coated message. That goes with anything tho.


This. Accept what you want to be and don't let people get to you. But being whatever weight, race or whatever, people will always comment on you, kinda have to get used to it. 
Damn, i really should take some of my own advice sometimes, it really makes sense lol.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Quin Sabe said:


> I'm not picking at her weight, I was just saying that people should strive to use their bodies full potential in physical activities, like running, walking, cycling, jumping, climbing, dancing, etc. and yeah, I don't agree that people who significantly overweight be told that's ok, it's just their body. It will cause health issues and that's not something to glamorize. I'm not sure if the OP is or isn't skinny/fat/obese/a little chubby/ perfect weight/just a little extra cushion or ripped to the point that it would Arnold Schwarzenegger would cry. It doesn't really matter. If they are fit and active, and can handle their body weight in a jam, or accident, then it's fine with me. I really don't care if they are whatever weight as long as they know the pro and cons and do not believe in a sugar coated message. That goes with anything tho.



I'm confused. If I get into a car accident, how am I supposed to "handle" my body weight? I also don't work out. I play everquest2 at home. I don't ride a bike. I walk sometimes, but I don't strive to be some workout freak. I'm fine with the small amount of activities I do. What I mean is, I think that is just your opinion, and yes many people have your same opinion, but you are also downing old people who don't jog, or climb, or dance and they are fine.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

Quin Sabe said:


> I'm not picking at her weight, I was just saying that people should strive to use their bodies full potential in physical activities, like running, walking, cycling, jumping, climbing, dancing, etc. and yeah, I don't agree that people who significantly overweight be told that's ok, it's just their body. It will cause health issues and that's not something to glamorize. I'm not sure if the OP is or isn't skinny/fat/obese/a little chubby/ perfect weight/just a little extra cushion or ripped to the point that it would Arnold Schwarzenegger would cry. It doesn't really matter. If they are fit and active, and can handle their body weight in a jam, or accident, then it's fine with me. I really don't care if they are whatever weight as long as they know the pro and cons and do not believe in a sugar coated message. That goes with anything tho.


 i see what your getting at you aren't wording it well. yeah everyone should excersise a bit and everyone should have a balanced diet-thats just what any doctor would recomend.but of ocurse everyone's body is diffrent and some people are naturally largr and some naturally smaller. people look better at a healthy weight, they look worse if they're unhealthy whether that be them being overweight or underweight. but one's "healthiest" weight are realitive and only a dietician could really figure it out. so really just look Natural!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Quin Sabe said:


> I'm not picking at her weight, I was just saying that people should strive to use their bodies full potential in physical activities, like running, walking, cycling, jumping, climbing, dancing, etc. and yeah, I don't agree that people who significantly overweight be told that's ok, it's just their body. It will cause health issues and that's not something to glamorize. I'm not sure if the OP is or isn't skinny/fat/obese/a little chubby/ perfect weight/just a little extra cushion or ripped to the point that it would Arnold Schwarzenegger would cry. It doesn't really matter. If they are fit and active, and can handle their body weight in a jam, or accident, then it's fine with me. I really don't care if they are whatever weight as long as they know the pro and cons and do not believe in a sugar coated message. That goes with anything tho.


Medical professionals also agree that working out in moderation, for health, is best. Back when humans lived in nature, it was necessary to have a short and brutal life.. they didn't live as long as we do now, to have to deal with joint and back problems later in life that come from working out in excess. The person who everyone was targeting in this thread does work out, and is at a reasonable weight. Sounds good.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Whenever I lose weight from not eating enough, it takes a toll on my psyche. BIG TIME. Also on my body. I get ulcers and have panic attacks. I force myself to eat. I'm happy, that's all that fucking matters to me.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

The point to losing weight is not to starve yourself. Only retarded teenage girls do that(and models, probably also retarded teenage girls).

@ Meak...acording to your profile image, you dont have to worry about weight at all.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> The point to losing weight is not to starve yourself. Only retarded teenage girls do that(and models, probably also retarded teenage girls).
> 
> @ Meak...acording to your profile image, you dont have to worry about weight at all.



You're calling me retarded. I may not be a teenage girl, but other women even older than me do it. You're fucking mean.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

True. Im a meanie. I wanted to edit it, but it kinda seemed an appropriate word.
I have played around with weight a bit(i can lose or gain over 20 pounds in a few months if i need to) and my friends also do it depending on the type of fitness they need. No one in their right mind starves themselves


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> The point to losing weight is not to starve yourself. Only retarded teenage girls do that(and models, probably also retarded teenage girls).
> 
> @ Meak...acording to your profile image, you dont have to worry about weight at all.


 
Not only 'retarded' teenage girls starve themselves OR models that's quite the ignorant statment to make.

Women do also Older women,women who think because of the way society is they think they need to be this "ideal" when to tell you the fucking truth there is no 'ideal' it makes me sick to think about really,
every single person is beautiful we all have pumping hearts it's an amazing fact,some are just too stupid to understand that.
We're all alive,we're all connected we're ALL beautiful.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I think that people need to stop making this thread personal. Its causing too many problems. If you want to talk about opinions and theories on this thread topic, fine, but I would suggest not talking about your own body here, or that of anyone else in this thread. Most people don't know what the hell they are talking about when it comes to this issue, so its just going to add insult to injury, having someone make some uneducated half-cocked judgment on your appearance when society has made you feel insecure about it in the first place.

You are all hotties, and stop getting opinions and advice from idiots. :crazy:


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

I agree about not taking it too personal, but i stand by what i have said on this thread so far. I have tested it on myself, have done the research. In the end i am not here to enforce societies bullshit standards of beauty, but to help people understand obesity and overcome it. Yes, i am superman.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

My point is: Calvaire, when someone finds you attractive and not for how you look, then you won't care about this idea anymore. Most of us are very insecure, but finding someone who isn't shallow is key. I know I sound like I'm preaching, but I'm being honest. You're a hottie as promethea said. :happy:


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> I agree about not taking it too personal, but i stand by what i have said on this thread so far. I have tested it on myself, have done the research. In the end i am not here to enforce societies bullshit standards of beauty, but to help people understand obesity and overcome it. Yes, i am superman.



Just don't state that someone is dumb because they starve themselves. It has nothing to do with how smart a person is, At all. I'm highly intelligent, and I know a few women (Who I won't name) who have done this very thing and are far more intelligent than I am, imo.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Must resist...wow made it.

Ok. Let me put it this way then. Starving yourself is stupid. Better?


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Must resist...wow made it.
> 
> Ok. Let me put it this way then. Starving yourself is stupid. Better?



It's very irrational, yes, and most people wouldn't understand it until they actually go through it. 
The pressure of society, the media, dating people who brain wash you into thinking that you can't
be beautiful unless you're thin.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Starving yourself is a dumb way to go, and it's not healthy. Take it from somebody who spent a year+ starving themselves before getting sick, and has gone back-and-forth the past 2-3 years trying their hardest not to fall back into that trap again. Yep. It's dumb, but there are _reasons_ people - both female *and* male - of _all_ ages do it. 

Seriously. Everybody hush. You're all beautiful.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Lets end the eating disorder debate here. Its derailing. If you want to start a new thread explaining the psychology of eating disorders, I'll be more than happy to put my 2 cts worth in too.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

The American equivalent of a normal looking French girl is 'skinny'.

Personally, I'm 5'9 and 135lbs and people call me 'normal', not thin, which has led me to believe I wasn't thin enough. If I were to be 'thin', I'd have to be 125lbs which IMO would be way too skinny.

It really sucks to live in a country where curvy or chubby girls are made fun of or downgraded. A lot of people are very judgmental and shallow. Oh well. I'm not staying here for much longer! *throws fists in the air* :laughing:

In the US and in England I felt perfectly fine :happy: I've stopped worrying about my weight!!


I think you're very cute, and curves are much better than skinny models. Most of them have eating disorders and die very young. They make look good on the cover of Vogue, but IRL they're way too skinny. Girls with fuller figures (and faces) look much more beautiful.


----------



## andthenIwasa (Aug 2, 2010)

Antithesis said:


> Calvaire, I'm afraid you don't look a healthy weight to me.* If you have a BMI of more than 25*, or a waist measurement of more than 32", or a waist-hip ratio of greater than or equal to 0.8, or more than 30% body fat, you need to lose weight.


I have a BMI of more than 25.

img836.imageshack.us/img836/4697/newest.jpg

[Pssst. BMI is stupid, don't use it in an argument.]


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

andthenIwasa said:


> I have a BMI of more than 25.
> 
> img836.imageshack.us/img836/4697/newest.jpg
> 
> [Pssst. BMI is stupid, don't use it in an argument.]


Image insertion fail.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

andthenIwasa said:


> I have a BMI of more than 25.
> 
> img836.imageshack.us/img836/4697/newest.jpg
> 
> [Pssst. BMI is stupid, don't use it in an argument.]


Im gonna miss that guy. He taught me to be proud of my body and find forums to post pictures of it in.


----------



## comeatmebro (Aug 2, 2010)

Antithesis said:


> Image insertion fail.


Unaware of forum rules fail.

You can't post images or links if you have under 10 posts, cocksucker.



> Im gonna miss that guy. He taught me to be proud of my body and find forums to post pictures of it in.


You think this was my first time registering, or that I haven't been here longer than you have by a year+? I lol'd.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

comeatmebro said:


> Unaware of forum rules fail.
> 
> You can't post images or links if you have under 10 posts, cocksucker.
> 
> ...


how incredibly rude!
how about you think twice before insulting people when you're a douche yourself?

Brain use fail.


----------



## comeatmebro (Aug 2, 2010)

Oleas said:


> how incredibly rude!


umad 'cause I'm stylin' on him?



> how about you think twice before insulting people when you're a douche yourself?


When someone that doesn't know how to use the forum starts with "hurr durr u dunno how to forumz," douchebro mode activates. Come at me, bro.



> Brain use fail.


Shut it, fatty.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Awwwh, sup Mong?


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

comeatmebro said:


> umad 'cause I'm stylin' on him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO. I've never been called fatty, but I'll take that as a compliment. :happy:


----------



## comeatmebro (Aug 2, 2010)

Meak said:


> Awwwh, sup Mong?


Haha. Sup lady.


----------



## comeatmebro (Aug 2, 2010)

Oleas said:


> ROFLMAO. I've never been called fatty, but I'll take that as a compliment. :happy:


Well, that depends. Are you on the left or the right in your profile pic? If you're the left, I'll take it back and come up with something more clever.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

And you're stupid. If you're comfortable with it though, that's cool.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Do not feed the trolls.


----------



## comeatmebro (Aug 2, 2010)

Oleas said:


> And you're stupid. If you're comfortable with it though, that's cool.


Oleas uses Witticism
The attack missed!
It isn't very effective...
Oleas has fainted.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

comeatmebro said:


> Well, that depends. Are you on the left or the right in your profile pic? If you're the left, I'll take it back and come up with something more clever.


On the left, but insult my best friend and I'll cut your balls with a sharp knife.

Man, I love trolls :happy:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I am working on the troll problem. Can everyone please stop responding to the troll for now? Thanks.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Oleas said:


> how incredibly rude!
> how about you think twice before insulting people when you're a douche yourself?


EVERYBODY HOLD ON! Have i just been called a douche?


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> EVERYBODY HOLD ON! Have i just been called a douche?


Of course not, haha :tongue:


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Uff what a relief...i was like...no you didn't girlfriend.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

No arguing in the thread. Ignore the trolls, and quit trying to turn others peoples words into something they didn't really say. We wouldn't want it to get locked, now would we? 

:happy:


----------



## Legitimate Poster (Aug 2, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I am working on the troll problem. Can everyone please stop responding to the troll for now? Thanks.


Agreed. As a Legitimate Poster, I have seen some trolls in my day and the best way to handle them is not to reply to them. I wish there were more Legitimate Posters here to contribute to the forum in a meaningful way, instead of hooligans registering multiple accounts and amusing themselves. They must really have no life, LOL.


----------



## entropy (Mar 31, 2010)

You're so cute Robyn.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

This as confusing me as much as it is amusing me.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

I swear every thread I start turns into this....
I'm not even a controversial person ehh.

I would actually LOVE to get this thread locked.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Calvaire said:


> I swear every thread I start turns into this....
> I'm not even a controversial person ehh.
> 
> I would actually LOVE to get this thread locked.


Hey now, this is even better than the non-datables thread with the anime. I don't want to see this thread locked.



> I'm not even a controversial person ehh.


Obviously.


----------



## Legitimate Poster (Aug 2, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> This as confusing me as much as it is amusing me.


Trolls are often confusing, that's why nobody likes them, LOL. Luckily I think the troll is gone, only legitimate posters here.


----------

